# Crush on my Teacher :O



## GodlessVegan (Oct 21, 2011)

I have a crush on my high school physics teacher and it's totally distracting me from actually paying attention to classwork!

Before you freak out, it's not as creepy as it sounds. It's his first year teaching so he's only 23 years old, so only 6 years older than me. 

Plus, I'm not the only one likes him. Pretty much every single girl and gay guy likes him and I've actually seen him flirting with girls and it's sooooo obvious that he favors attractive girls in class :/

Has anybody else had teachers like this or had crushes on one?


----------



## lonelyjew (Jan 20, 2010)

When I was 13 I really liked my science/math teacher, it didn't help much that at that age I was constantly getting random erections.... Maybe that's why my GF is older. 

In high school, I didn't have the guy as my teacher, but we had a shop/auto class teacher come in who was young, tan, muscular, and pretty much looked like a model. Suddenly there were tons of girls taking wood working and basic auto lol. Unfortunately for the ladies, during a baseball game (he was also a coach), another coach did something to set him off, and the teacher punched the other school's coach out, and was fired. 

I've had this a lot more in college though, with my debate professor, which every girl loved, and who apparently used to party with his students, until he married one of them :O. Another professor wasn't particularly handsome, but very charming, and the class was 90% female, and all of them laughed hysterically at every one of his jokes, even if they sucked, and they all probably wanted to marry him.


----------



## AllToAll (Jul 6, 2011)

He flirts with the underage girls? Augh, no offense, but that's a major red flag of a disgusting person.

But yes, I also have the hots for one of my professors. He's my Greek myth and creative writing professor. He's not attractive, but you can tell he used to be, but that's besides the point. He's incredibly smart, honest, and a person who follows his intuition... And oh my God, I sound like a 13 year-old. *face palm*


----------



## lonelyjew (Jan 20, 2010)

AllToAll said:


> He flirts with the underage girls? Augh, no offense, but that's a major red flag of a disgusting person.


Ugh, tell me about it. We had one teacher in my high school who would flirt with girls in class and hang out above the stairs, and stare down girls shirts. I had a female friend who said to get an A in his class, she would drop things and bend over to pick them up in front of him (he didn't ask her to do this). The worst was in middle school though, we had a sleazeball shop teacher who flirted with the 7th and 8th grade girls....


----------



## seafolly (Jun 17, 2010)

Ha, YES. Only once, after I graduated high school and went back to take a science credit I didn't think I'd need during a summer. He too was in his first year of teaching. It actually really helped my grades - I couldn't bear the thought of him thinking I was an idiot.

I just looked him up on Facebook for kicks, apparently he married the overly-jealous girlfriend who treated him rather badly in front of us students. Ah well!










He looks a bit pompous there. Perhaps it was a fit.


----------



## loquaciousintrovert (May 23, 2011)

lonelyjew said:


> Ugh, tell me about it. We had one teacher in my high school who would flirt with girls in class and hang out above the stairs, and stare down girls shirts. I had a female friend who said to get an A in his class, she would drop things and bend over to pick them up in front of him (he didn't ask her to do this). The worst was in middle school though, we had a sleazeball shop teacher who flirted with the 7th and 8th grade girls....


Ew, what a creep.


----------



## Rixy (Oct 4, 2009)

I knew a pervert teacher at my old school. A girl had left on study break, so he called up her house to see if she wanted to come in for studying. He also came into the classroom with a camera taking pictures of us. Although we were never quite sure what he wanted them for...

Come to think of it, I'm surprised he never got fired. Everyone knew he was a pervert, I guess he had a non threatening presence or something.


----------



## lad (Sep 26, 2011)

There was a female PE teacher at my school, she used to sleep with all the other PE teachers and had sex with a 16 year old pupil at her previous school. A right charmer, as you'd expect.


----------



## Monroee (Aug 26, 2009)

I don't have any pervert, horror stories. Haha. But I did have a crush on some of my teachers in HS. They were both History teachers. Man - they really made me swoon. *swoons*. The first one actually hugged me one time. I swear, my knees almost gave out. The second one would always come over in class to talk to me, but I think it was because I was quiet, he probably felt sorry for me. But I would clam up even worse because he was so cute.


----------



## ninjitsu (Sep 4, 2010)

*Removed Comment - By Ninjitsu*


----------



## GodlessVegan (Oct 21, 2011)

EarlGreyDregs said:


> The first one actually hugged me one time.


omg I'm so jealous.

Although I would probably faint if that happened to me...


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

AllToAll said:


> He flirts with the underage girls? Augh, no offense, but that's a major red flag of a disgusting person.


Yeah I know I'll get flamed for this, but I agree.

There's nothing really wrong with teenagers having the hots for their teachers. Pretty normal, I think. But teachers are in a position of power and should keep those impulses under control.


----------



## Poisoned (Jun 28, 2011)

Not personally. Lol
This new teacher a couple years ago was apparently 'really hot'. Every girl took his class just to look at his butt. ;P They all regretted it terribly afterwards since his class was hard and he had a bland sense of humor. Glad I didn't take it~


----------



## kanra (Nov 27, 2011)

In 7th grade my social studies teacher was quite attractive...
like 26 years old, too.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Get ready for some epic out-of-sync dancing!


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

I've had had at least one that stands out. His class would have been awesome too if it weren't ENGLISH and dealt with heaps of class participation. :|

He was young, like early 30's I'd say, cute, good sense of humour...not that I wanted to date him. It was just fun to have a teacher crush, lol. I was 16 :b


----------



## Saekon (Jan 13, 2010)

My school has several young, fresh out of uni, attractive female teachers. Needless to say I perv on them. *drools*. Wouldn't call them crushes though, I'm just a pervert. I have the right to admire nicely shaped legs, behinds and subdermal waterbags!


----------



## LillyColak (Mar 2, 2012)

i've had a major crush on my english teacher from the beggining of term >,< he's a bit taller than me has blond hair and the most stunning blue eyes through his glasses and he always looks SOO soo hotttt in his clothes and soo SOO cute when he's flustered, its ANNOYIN because its distracting,..... thats it, one day i'm gonna make a GRUA pill that will get rid of these annoying crushes >,< and i swear it happens every year i actually thought i was somewhat safe this year >,< and i can't sleep now because i cant get him out of my minddddd >,<


----------



## Watercoulour (Jul 24, 2011)

Yup! When I was lonely in middle school, iI always used to talk to my 8th grade English teacher. Had a major crush, its still lingering today. I chose any elective he was doing and jumped at any chances to see him. I was 13 and he was 28, married, with a kid, go figure XD


----------



## Jessie203 (Feb 20, 2008)

Lol.

I have this problem. It's sooooo hard to learn isn't it haha!


----------

